# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Новости Санкиртаны

## Махабхарата дас

ВАЙШНАВЫ ИСПОЛЬЗУЮТ ИННОВАЦИИ ДЛЯ РАСПРОСТРАНЕНИЯ ТЫСЯЧ КНИГ НА ФОНЕ CoViD-19

По причине коронавирусной пандемии вы можете подумать, что служение вайшнавами ИСККОН по распространению книг на улице и по домам полностью остановилось. Однако это не так, только теперь они вместо этого вкладывают всю свою энергию в инновации, такие как рассылка, бесконтактная доставка и электронные книги, чтобы распространять тысячи книг Прабхупады в то время, когда люди нуждаются в них больше, чем когда-либо.

Одной из групп, наиболее пострадавших, в Северной Америке был нью-йоркский ашрам «Югадхарма» во главе с Рама Райей дасом, поскольку именно средства, собранные как пожертвования при распространении книг и на харинамах, покрывали расходы оплаты аренды. Перед закрытием в марте все брахмачари в команде переехали из Нью-Йорка в деревню Прабхупада, что в Северной Каролине, где они сразу же начали обзванивать сотни знакомых, которых они обрели за эти годы благодаря распространению книг.

После распросов о том, как эти люди себя чувствуют и как идут дела у их близких во время пандемии, вайшнавы делились новостями о том, что у ашрама имеется особое карантинное книжное предложение и они могли бы разослать экземпляры древних текстов духовной мудрости и в столь трудное время. Многие люди хотят узнать подробности и задают вопросы: «Какова цель жизни?» и «Что произойдет, если я умру?», получая чрезвычайно позитивные ответы.

Одним из первых, кому позвонили, был медицинский лаборант, работающий теперь над тестированием и диагностикой коронавируса. Его повстречал в прошлом году в нью-йоркском метро Гопал Чампу дас. И этот человек сказал, что те книги, которые он получил тогда, он читал. Когда Гопал Чампу сказал ему, что есть большие наборы книг, которые содержат больше знаний, тот заинтересовался «Чайтанья-чаритамритой» и купил весь набор из девяти томов через PayPal.

Воспользовашись услугами судоходной компании «Uline», которая создала для них нестандартные коробки, преданные ашрама «Югадхарма» также рассылают заранее собранные книжные комплекты книг, назвав их «Саптариши» (в которых содержатся семь «маха», то есть «больших» книг, включая «Бхагавад-гиту», Первую Песнь «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и книгу «Кришна».

Ежедневно отправляя в почтовое отделение множество посылок, погруженных на тракторный прицеп, ашрам «Югадхарма» разослал людям за последние три недели удивительным образом 2456 отдельных книг и восемьдесят шесть комплектов.

Тем временем в Силиконовой долине ИСККОН в Калифорнии, этой «лаборатории распространения книг», которая тестирует инновации, а затем делится ими с лидерами в Северной Америке и во всем мире, вайшнавы — в основном «домохозяева выходного дня» с рабочими местами и детьми — раздали 1632 книги и 61 комплект.

Интересно то, что некоторые из этих книг были распространены детьми, которые звонили по телефону через Интернет. Другие осуществляли бесконтактную доставку, когда преданные оставляли пакеты с книгами за дверьми. И значительное количество приходится на электронные книги Прабхупады, которые уже существовали, но продавались редко, пока коронавирусная пандемия не подтолкнула серьезным образом.

Теперь ИСККОН в Силиконовой долине делится с преданными по всей Северной Америке информацией о том, как заказывать и распространять электронные книги (подробности здесь: http://distributebooks.com/presentations…).

«Вы получаете то же количество баллов за распространение набора электронных „Бхагаватам“, что и за печатные издания, и результаты попадают в новостную рассылку санкиртаны», — говорит министр санкиртаны всемирного ИСККОН Вайшешика дас, который также занимает пост президента храма ИСККОН в Силиконовой долины.

Преданные часто комплектуют электронные книги вместе с бесплатными печатными копиями той же книги, трехмесячной бесплатной подпиской на Bhakti Community Online (регистрация на сайте www.bhakti.community) или на два месяца бесплатных занятий «Bhagavat-Seva» для детей и подростков в возрасте от 4 до 18 лет.

Через сообщество «Бхакти» люди получают эксклюзивный доступ к курсу «Основы бхакти», рассказывающему о том, как внедрять практики йоги преданности в свою повседневную жизнь. Также им предлагается подкаст «The Bhakti On!», который помогает новичкам исследовать вечную мудрость текстов бхакти-йоги, подкаст «The Sadhana On!», который продвигает слушателей дальше в искусство и практику бхакти. Вскоре на вебсайт также будут добавлены курсы по «Бхагавад-гите» и «Бхагаватам», а также приложение, в котором люди могут развивать свою практику вместе с другими, и список воспроизведения музыки для духовных занятий под названием «Bhakti-beats».

«Bhagavata Seva» — это программа, в которой несколько детей могут одновременно изучать «Шримад-Бхагаватам» от учителя через онлайн-классы Zoom.

Теперь, когда налажено распространение электронных книг, своей очереди ждут аудиокниги.

«Эта пандемия дала всерьез больше стимулов для развития аудиокниг», — говорит Вайшешика, объясняя, что Кешава Бхарати Госвами (ученик Шрилы Прабхупады — Дандават.ру) сосредоточен исключительно на аудиозаписи всех книг Прабхупады и только что завершил всю «Чайтанья-чаритамриту» с комментариями.

«Над официальными аудиокнигами издательства ББТ работает целая команда, и мы намерены подготовить их как можно скорее, — говорит Вайшешика. — Мы считаем, что аудиокниги могут быть самыми большими».

Есть также много других нововведений. В Торонто (Канада) преданные разослали покровителям храма 1200 аптечек, включая письмо из храма с молитвами за их благополучие, небольшую книгу, подарочный купон в ресторане «Говинда» (на случай, когда он снова откроется) и приглашение узнать больше о «Шримад-Бхагаватам», купив набор.

В Монтерее (штат Калифорния) Ямуне и ее мужу Тодду, который держит прибыльное кафе и консервный завод «Happy Girl Kitchen», пришлось закрыть свою закусочную, но вместо этого они продают пакеты первой необходимости, каждый из которых содержит свежий хлеб, различные свежеконсервированные органические овощи и книга. Таким образом, они разослали людям сотни книг Прабхупады.

В Лос-Анджелесе команда санкиртана распространила 326 книг и 18 комплектов «Бхагаватам» и «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» почтой и бесконтактной доставкой.

Тем временем программа «Мотель Гита» отправляет книги Прабхупады в больницы, получая большую благодарность со стороны работников здравоохранения.

«Мы заметили, что больницы более открыты и восприимчивы к книгам, и они действительно ценят то, что мы даем эти книги в такое время, — говорит директор «Мотель Гита» Маяпур Бихари дас. — В одном из госпиталей управления по делам ветеранов сказали: «Мы получили ваши книги и поделились ими с нашими ветеранами. Все они были разобраны за два дня. Я знаю, что наши ветераны находятся на пути к более здоровой и полноценной жизни».

Еще одно важное усилие — всемирный импульс к распространению 10 тысяч комплектов «Шримад-Бхагаватам» на Бхадра Пурнима 2 сентября.

«В Песни Двенадцатой говорится, что если вы раздадите несколько „Шримад-Бхагаватам“ в такой священный день, то получите дар возвращения к Богу, — говорит Вайшешика. — Таким образом, мы взаимодействуем с Джи-би-си по всему миру и повсюду привлекаем координаторов, чтобы каждый регион мира мог наметить квоту и достичь своей цели».

По словам Вайшешики, карантин заставил преданных уделять много внимания и энергии в тех областях, в которых они ранее не присутствовали. «Кризис открыл окна, в которые мы никогда раньше не смотрели», — говорит он.

Инновационное распространение книг также может помочь храмам ИСККОН оставаться на плаву в период, когда другие виды финансовой поддержки сократились.

«Если мы делаем то, что у нас хорошо получается, распространяя книги и прасадам, с настроением дарить, люди будут рады ответить взаимностью и поддержать наши храмы», — говорит Вайшешика.

В этом могут быть и свои светлые стороны на будущее. «Когда мы выйдем из полосы неизбежной опасности, в которой мы сейчас оказались из-за вируса, наша инновационная работа откроет новые каналы, которые увеличат наши возможности по распространению книг Прабхупады в десять раз», — заключает он.

Ваш слуга МАДХАВА СМАЛЛЕН

Дополнительная информация о распространении книг во время CoViD-19, используя методы, описанные в статье: http://distributebooks.com/presentations

Связаться с отделом маркетинга, коммуникаций и инноваций ББТ: info@bbtbooks.org или через Facebook: BBT.International.

Источник: https://iskconnews.org/devotees-use-new-…

----------

